# EGR VALVE on ducato 2.2 and chipping



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

has anyone had there egr valve blanked off if so did it make any difference

my egr valve has started squeaking but we have disconnected the plug and
we went for a 30 mile run including motorway and the light has not come on

as the van runs well and pulls good for a small engine im wandering if the van has been chipped by the previous owner especially as the warning light has not come on which i thought should unless it will take a while to come on

thoughts please

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bumped as it's interesting


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks kev

my egr valve has started to squeak but is working fine 
i did test it by disconnecting it and i kan tell that the valve is shut as far as possible as it does take quite a time to get hot where when connected it gets hot a lot quicker

i was worried and was advised that the engine warning light would come on but after driving around 30 miles it has not so far

so will phone a mapping company that also disables the warning light for egr valves for advice

the van is the 2.2 version and i am surprised that it does go well considering it is around 3.7t fully loaded

to be continued

barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

a quick update

i decided to look and see what holds the front grill on on the x250 amd it is just a load of star screws so i removed them and the grill was off

i then removed the bonnet cross member 6 6mm screws and the egr valve was right there with east access

so i removed the egr valve and it was nice and clean inside

the electrical cover is held on with some tabs which were easy to release and remove it gave access to some gears
which i gave a light coating of moly grease including the bushes

put back together and onto the van

bingo nice and quiet

so this morning it will be back off and a blanking plate with a small hole installed

regarding blanking plates i found that alfa romeo supply one for some cars as a genuine part it has some small holes in it
this is to make it run better and remove a flat spot


i have since heard that someone with the same engine as mine removed the electrical plug 20,000mls ago and no light came on


barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> a quick update
> 
> i decided to look and see what holds the front grill on on the x250 amd it is just a load of star screws so i removed them and the grill was off
> 
> ...


You're lucky those grill screws can go rusty and lock up in the captive nuts and spin, making replacement a real cow of a job.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

yes some of the screws were a bit tight but plenty of grease on assembly

the 2 plastic screws that hold the grill on at the bottom were knackered so had to break them local fiat dont stock them and say come in a pack of 20

the egr valve stripped a thread so had to helicoil the 2 8mm threads

all back together now with a blanking plate with a 8mm hole

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi kev
> 
> yes some of the screws were a bit tight but plenty of grease on assembly
> 
> ...


I love Helicoils, what a cracking bit of kit the are, had to put a couple in the head of a Beamish Suzuki once.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

im coming up to leeds next month for about 5 days

staying at a nice campsite near the airport they also have some nice little lakes for fishing

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi kev
> 
> im coming up to leeds next month for about 5 days
> 
> ...


I don't respond to threats.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Removing the EGR valve should increase your NOX emissions, which is not a good thing and lead to an MOT fail. Whether it will or not I could not say. Is it one of those things that only works when the van is being tested?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

safariboy said:


> Is it one of those things that only works when the van is being tested?


There is nothing that only works during an MOT test. The software "cheats" only apply to lab tests that manufacturers undergo when introducing a new vehicle.


----------

